# Ancient Digs! + In Situs!



## lexdigger

Went to visit with my good friend Rob last weekend. He has several overhangs he's been working on digging out. We opened up a new hole and got a few good hours on Sat. and a few more on Sun. I had the girls with me, so it was some good family fun! 
 Rob shaking out a screen.






 That's what we're looking for! 





 Rob showing Slim what to look for in the screen.





 Allison TRYING like hell to help out! I'll make a digger outta that lil girl before it's over with!!! LOL





 Me shaking one out. 





 Me and Rob with a boxfull of goodies.





 Baby girl all tuckered out!  





 A couple we brought home.





 Its alot different than digging for bottles, but really similar as well. It's another good way to get together with family and friends to unearth the past. Just make sure you check the laws in your area and ALWAYS get permission to dig on private property!


----------



## Celtics22

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Nice stuff you don't find anything like that anymore.


----------



## beendiggin

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Excellent looking points.  There are a lot of midden sites in my area, which is coastal and lots of rivers.   I've found some cool stuff over the years.  There's flint tools scattered among the beach rocks pretty much in every cove.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

*Excellent points. Chris!* A great family dig too. Really looks like y'all had big fun. I would suggest a larger screen for the big boys.


----------



## RedGinger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Wow, that is really cool Chris!  I would love to do that.  Nice points!  Beendigging, I'd enjoy seeing/hearing more about your finds as well.  It makes me wonder what I might have missed in past explorations.


----------



## lexdigger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Thanks ya'll. It was nice to get out and find some flint with good friends! 

 Celtics... there are still plenty out there to be found! You just have to be determined and dedicated!!! 

 beendiggin... I'd love to see some of your midden finds! We search just about Anywhere around here. Plowed fields, construction sites, creeks, riverbanks, lakebanks, rock shelters, and just about anywhere else where dirt is exposed and errosion has taken place. I've found a midden or two in my day. Even though it was "trash" to them, there are still treasures to be found!!! 

 surfaceone... we do have larger screens, but the soil was a little damp. Makes it kinda hard to shake a big screen and REALLY go thru all the little clods. When it dries up enough we are gonna hit it with the BIG two man box!!!

 Hey Laur... if you and Joe ever make it down this way, look me up! I'll take ya'll out and find some points for sure!!! I've got alot of honey holes around here that seem to Always turn up nice artifacts.


----------



## CALDIGR2

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Lookin' real good, Chris. I have been too bust diggin' bottles to screen for points, but we do have a couple killer spots. Too moist right now, so they'll have to wait for Spring. Keep at it, bottles and points.


----------



## ancientdigger69

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

very nice!!!!  ive got a bit of a honey hole on the illinois river where i get alot of bird points and pottery shards. ive gotten a couple drills as well as other tools and scrapers. 
 i picked up a couple really nice game balls a bit bigger in size than shooter marbles a few years back in a field in new jersey. we used to get some cool stuff outta that field. its right along the delaware river across from philly.
 i was up at a friends place during the summer and found a nice 4.25" spearpoint in his field. that sucker is in perfect condition too!


----------



## deacon_frost

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

looks like a fun time with some very cool findings,  ive only been lucky enough to find one and it had a piece broken off


----------



## RedGinger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Thanks Chris.  What tribes lived in your area?  We were fortunate enough to go arrowhead hunting with digswithstick this past summer.  It was a lot of of fun, but definitely takes some practice if you're going through a field.  He was able to spot them right away, but our eyes were not trained enough yet.


----------



## ancientdigger69

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

hey red, after you find a few, it gets real easy!!


----------



## lexdigger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Thanks Mike! You know me... I'm always gonna turn something up, be it bottles or artifacts! Hell, if you remember thats how I got into bottles. Found a bunch of em on an arrowhead hunt one day! 

 Hey ancientdigger, I'd love to see some of your finds... especially the big spearpoint! At that size it could be a GOOD one depending on the type!!! 

 deacon, we all gotta start somewhere! I remember the first point I found and still have it to this day. It's nothing special, but I will always cherish it. I've been searching for the better part of 20 years. It's as addictive as bottle digging!!!

 Hey Laur, I'm not sure if there were any "tribes" from this area? I've always been told that Kentucky was a common hunting ground and that many tribes from many areas would travel here to hunt for large game. We define our artifacts more by time period than tribes. Some (paleolithic) date back over ten thousand years!!! And yeah, ancientdigger is right. The more you search the easier it gets to spot them out. Alot of it also has to do with lighting, soil conditions, and most importantly... no FOOTPRINTS!!! LOL


----------



## RedGinger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Yeah, when we went it hadn't rained in a long time and the field hadn't been disked yet.


----------



## cobaltbot

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

I know this matters in hunting bottles in the woods or insulators in a creek but wonder if the same thing sometimes applies sometimes in hunting stone? Walking towards the sun makes a big difference sometimes.  Recently I hunted a small 3-4 foot wide creek for insulators and after going first with the sun behind me, turned around and noticed so many more I hadn't noticed going the other way.


----------



## ancientdigger69

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

i dont know if it has anything to do with the sun but i always find something i missed on my walk back.

 lex, i'll post some pics tomorrow of some of my finds.

 oh and footprints are a bad sign in a field. []

 red, its tough to see things in a dry field. right after a rain is the best time


----------



## Jim

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Nice points, Chris. Two things that I often think about getting into are arrowhead hunting and metal detecting. My area has a lot of Native American history, and I know a few people who have found a lot of great artifacts around here.

 My problem is that I'm just too stinking addicted to bottles, and I have never gotten around to trying "head hunting" yet. Some day, I'm still going to.  ~Jim


----------



## lexdigger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Yeah, when walking a field or construction site I always like to go after a good rain. It washes everything off and lets you see all of the colors alot better. It also just helps to wash em out of the dirt clods and knock the dust off everything! I prefer low lighting or an overcast in these conditions. The sun can sometimes blind you when you're surface hunting. 
 In a creek or on river and lake banks you want to go after the water levels drop. Flash floods can wash out all types of stuff! When I'm searching for arrowheads I'm also looking for Many other things. Fossils, marbles, coins, musket balls, glass, and any other treasures! Alot of artifacts are hard to notice, especially if you've never seen one before. It's not just arrowheads... there are axes, celts, pendants, bannerstones, scrapers, hammerstones, drills, awls and all types of other ancient tools! 
 It takes a while to train your eyes to look for the different types of stones that were used by the natives. Slate, granite, galena, flint, hematite, and bone are just some of the materials they used. When you get used to spotting these out in the dirt,  your finds will increase ten fold! It also helps to get to know all the varieties of flint and chert in your area. Alot of times when I see a certain material I will JUMP because I know it's almost Always an artifact! 
 I will warn anyone that's interested in getting into arrowhead hunting... it IS addictive as hell!!! Once you find a good one, you can't stop searching! You will find yourself pulling over on the side of the road to check out that rock that caught your eye. You will even Dream of finding them! But, I've done that with bottle hunting as well!!! LOL 
 Also be leary of Buying anything at first. After a while you will be able to spot the good the bad and the ugly. It can be difficult and require a microscope to spot out the acceptional fakes. There are big bucks in authentic ancient artifacts and whenever money is involved greed is sure to follow!!! Many friendships, relationships, and even marriages have been destroyed by greed and addiction!!! Be Carefull and Be Aware that it isn't something to jump into lightly!!! A good rule to follow for someone just starting out is to only collect what you Find and study those pieces well. 
 Sorry for the long winded response! Wish I had some recent bottle digs to share, but I'm just as passionate about these old rocks!


----------



## lexdigger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

I always try to take my camera, when weather permits! I try to document my finds and record as many details as possible... including a "in situation" photograph. 
 Lets go for a walk and see what's laying out there...
 Tobacco Field





 Corn Field




 Tobacco Field




 Corn Field




 Tobacco Field




 Tobacco Field




 Tobacco Field




 Tobacco Field




 Tobacco Field




 Construction Site




 Tobacco Field




 Tobacco Field




 Tobacco Field




 Corn Field




 Construction Site




 Corn Field




 River Banks




 Corn Field




 Tobacco Field




 Corn Field




 Corn Field




 Corn Field




 Bottle Digging Site... Downtown Lexington!!! 




 Tobacco Field




 Tobacco Field




 Tobacco Field




 Corn Field




 Construction Site




 Construction Site




 Tobacco Field




 Construction Site




 Construction Site




 Corn Field




 Corn Field




 Tobacco Field


----------



## Lordbud

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Saved the best for last:  is that a Seated Liberty dime?
 I've got a handful of Seated Liberty dimes and half-dimes I've picked up here and there over the years but I've never found
 one on/in the ground, although I've found a couple of "Winged Liberty Head" dimes in the dirt...great stuff.
 I've found all of two Native American artifacts the past twenty years here in Santa Clara and Santa Cruz counties.


----------



## lexdigger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

No problem Tom! 
 Yeah Jason, that's an 1858 seated liberty Half dime. I've found alot of coins surface hunting for artifacts. The BEST was a Gold dollar with an indian princess head on it!!!


----------



## ancientdigger69

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

K, searched through all my photo's in the computer and found some of my artifact collection. This doesnt include the box of shards, jars of flakes, of many of my other various finds but a nice selection nonetheless. And yes, im addicted to these things too!!  I think i was meant to play in the dirt all my life. 

 This first pic is the pride and joy of my collection. My probe went through it and shattered it but its all back together minus where the probe went through.















 Next is some of my older east coast finds including 2 game balls i found in Jersey hanging out with Digger George a few years back. Those little buggers were just a few feet from each other too. almost like they lay where they were dropped. I bout shat myself when i found them. Theyre my second favorite.


































 And some of the midwest stuff. The largest point in the bottom picture is the 4 1/4" spear point. I believe this is a Sedalia which is mid to late Archaic about 3 to 5 thousand years old. A majority of this type of point comes from Missouri and not as common here in Illinois.


----------



## lexdigger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Nice Finds! Anyone would be proud to find a pot, even broken and glued back! We dig and find alot of shards, but I've never unearthed a complete piece of pottery... but haven't given up! Looks like a nice Sedalia in the bottom center! Don't find em that big very often!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## reptilekeeper

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Holy cow Lex, your in-situ shots have made my heart skip a few beats! Nice stuff you must have an amazing collection. Here in New England it is getting harder and harder to find points. The laws are tough and its hard to get permission to hunt private land. We also do not have the nice lithics that you have in KY. To find a point made out of a fancy material like flint here in Rhode Island is reason to celebrate. I tried to download some photos of my collection of 30 years but all the files are to large so it tells me. Plenty of quartz, felsite, and green shale (argilite). The small coves around the bay here produce points from time to time.

 I would love to walk a few of those fiels with you some day, if you are ever up north I would be happy to show you my stomping grounds.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

What nice artifacts you guys!! Most everything around here is broken, but I keep looking and dragging it home anyway. I'm glad to see the little ones out with you. That's precious time spent and where the education starts.


----------



## lexdigger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Well that's what I posted em for! I LOVE to take those in situ pics. It's nice to go back and look at em and be able to share them with others. I have been very lucky to have found some nice relics over the years. I'm so fourtuate to live in the area I do!!! I have thousands of brokens and field grades, but here's some of my favorite finds together in a frame. There is a Clovis, a Dovetail, Grooved Axes and many other nice artifacts. The big Bi Point blade is right at four inches. I found the big Hopewell celt (bottom center) on a bottle digging site!


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

some in-situ pics of stuff from Wyoming


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Wyoming again.


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

found same day as red point above, this is 5" long by 3" wide


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Wyoming again.


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Here is the last one done on my scanner.  2 1/2 inches long, heavily beveled, nice chipping


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

another in-situ in Wyoming


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

corner notched point made of agate, quite hard to see


----------



## ancientdigger69

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

wow, thats some nice stuff!!!


----------



## logueb

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

My son could never get into bottles, but loved looking for points.  When he was younger, we spent many hours looking.  Here's some of the finds.


----------



## logueb

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

more


----------



## logueb

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

'


----------



## logueb

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

'


----------



## logueb

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

'


----------



## bottle_head9

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Awsome pictures guys.Thats really exciting stuff.I never really paid any attention to that stuff until now.You definately opened my eyes to a new hobby, and what to look for.Living in the Connecticut Valley, theres got to be lots of places to look for artifacts.Thanks for the great info and pictures.[]


----------



## 808 50th State

CONGRATULATIONS REALLY AWESOME FINDS!!!
 HERE IN HAWAII THERE ARE CERTAIN LAWS IN FINDING HAWAIIAN ARTIFACTS, KNOWN AREAS AND CAVES ARE OFF LIMITS. HUNTING FOR THEM IS ILLEGAL, THOUGH FINDING IT ACCIDENTALLY IS FINE, BUT OF COURSE IF IT'S  SOME KIND UNKNOWN ARCHEOLOGICAL SITE , THEN IT SHOULD  BE REPORTED TO THE BISHOP MUSEUM. IT'S A DELICATE SITUATION AND VERY COMPLECTED. EARL


----------



## RedGinger

Would the artifacts in Hawaii be from Polynesians?  I'm not sure who else lived there.


----------



## 808 50th State

Yes the artifacts are Polynesian from the Hawaiian people who settled in Hawaii. some of the artifacts are considered *SACRED, WITH MYSTICAL POWERS *and would be best left alone, ask Rocky he's from Hawaii, he know exactly what I'm talking about!!! Earl


----------



## RedGinger

Can't wait to hear what Rocky has to say.  About how old would these artifacts be?  You could say the same about Mayan and American Indian artifacts.  Some people even think artifacts from ghost towns are best left there because of "curses", etc.


----------



## 808 50th State

A little History of the Polynesians that settled in Hawaii

*Ancient HawaiÊ»i* refers to the period of Hawaiian human history preceding the unification of the Kingdom of HawaiÊ»i by Kamehameha the Great in 1810. After being first settled by Polynesian long-distance navigators sometime between *AD.300-800*, a unique culture developed. Diversified agroforestry and aquaculture provided sustenance. Tropical materials were adopted for housing, and elaborate temples (called heiau) were constructed from the lava rocks available. A social system with religious leaders and a ruling class organized a substantial population. Captain James Cook made the first known contact with Europeans in 1778.


----------



## lexdigger

Thanks for the interest and thanks for Sharing!!! I love to see pics of other finds from across the country. 
 The stuff from Wyoming is nice! I love those western point types! Looks like you've had some good hunts stephengray! If we're lucky maybe Mike D will share a few pics of his finds from Cali! 
 Logueb, those frames of yours look midwestern? Looks like some nice drills and others in there! There's nothing like sharing a good arrowhead hunt or bottle dig with friends and family!  
 Antiquenut, that mortar is a cool find! Every artifact display isn't complete untill a mortar and pestle are in it! Anytime I get the chance I like to hunt an area where a creek and river, or two rivers, come together. They always seem to be great sites! Like you, I also wonder about how life was thousands of years ago. We seem to assume that they had it bad, but I like to think they made the best of it! 
 Bottlehead, it's a great hobby to get into! There are lots of websites and books out there to research. All I would suggest is that you study your Federal and State laws regarding ancient artifacts! It's FEDERAL law to not remove artifacts from Federal, State, or Municipal land. Individual State laws vary. In Kentucky we can surface hunt or dig on Private property unless it's a Registered archeological site. We also cannot disturb any grave sites. The main thing is to get Permission to hunt on private property!!! Always repect the land owner and realize that they are your access to the treasures you seek!!!


----------



## stephengray

another in situ from Wyoming, kind of hard to see


----------



## stephengray

Wyoming in situ, pic is a little blurry but I was happy when I saw it


----------



## stephengray

found about a foot and a half from one above, too bad point is broke off but still, it was great finding two items in 1 to 2 seconds


----------



## stephengray

great corner notched point from Wyoming


----------



## stephengray

nice point I found here in Wyoming, by the way, those aren't raisons on the ground, they're rabbit, um, pellets


----------



## surfaceone

> Captain James Cook made the first known contact with Europeans in 1778.


 
 Aloha Kiyabu,

 I always thought Capt. Cook was da haole.


----------



## buzzkutt033

hey there antiquenut,

 i found one very similar to this down along the Lehigh River when i was walking my dog last summer. mine weighs maybe 60 -70 lbs. i'll post a photo of it later. i'm not knowledgable in this field, but it caught my eye immediately. are these of value??  i was gonna use it as part of a water fountain in my garden...........

 jim


----------



## logueb

Lex, All those in my collection are from the Southeast, all from Georgia.  That's a good point you made about the state laws.  In Georgia surface collection on private land  is allowed with the owner's permission.  No collecting on state or Federal lands.  No digging for artifacts allowed on private lands without the state checking it out, something about the landowner can dig but must give 5 days advance notice.  If I were to  violate the law and get caught, then they could come to my house and sieze my entire collection.  Happened to some collectors a couple of years back to collectors who were digging at night on Kaolin minning lands.  Scary thought, but it helps to protect areas,  especially burial sites.  Great thread.


----------



## Bent_Twig

Well, you have hit on my first love!! Relic hunting has been one of my favorite things to do for years. Dont get me wrong, I like bottle digging alot, but there is just something about seeing that point laying in the dirt and knowing you are the first person to see or handle it since the original owner lost it. I am sure each on of these pieces have a story to tell. Would'nt it be nice to get about a 30 second playback from when the point was lost!!See what he or she was doing right before the piece was lost or discarded! Great thread and some very nice artifacts being shown.

                    Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig

Here it is after a wash!! I have a few others that I'll post when I get back home.

                                           Twig.


----------



## RedGinger

This is a great thread.  It's really fun and interesting to see everyone's finds.  I agree with Benttwig, you always wonder how the artifact got there and who used it.


----------



## Staunton Dan

> ORIGINAL: stephengray
> 
> nice point I found here in Wyoming, by the way, those aren't raisons on the ground, they're rabbit, um, pellets


 
 Johnny would bring raisins to his teacher everyday at school and she would eat them in front of the class to show her appreciation. One day he didn't bring his usual offering and the teacher asked why? Johnny replied that his rabbit had died. []


----------



## redbeardrelics

Hey Chris, Awesome post and artifacts, and I am certainly envious of the shelters / overhangs you and your friends have to dig. The in-situ photo's of yours and the other poster's really get me itching to get out in the fields to do some point hunting. I have previously noticed and admired your in-situ photos published in the on-line in-situ magazine, and was thrilled to see some more. I had never even thought about taking any in-situ photos myself until I saw the on-line in-situ photos this past spring. Every time I have remembered to take my camera with me hunting (which wasn't often) I would not find anything exciting. Sort of like the bad mojo you get by taking too many empty boxes and newspaper with you on a bottle dig I guess LOL.
 I have been switching priorities back and forth between bottle digging and artifact hunting for the past 35 years, and have been more into the artifact mode for the past year. Most of my artifacts have been personal finds in Maryland (Harford and Queen Anne Counties), except for the ones I found in Mecklenberg County, NC while living there from 1980-87. I have never posted a photo here before, but will give it a try now. Here is a frame of quartz points I found in the 1970's in Harford County, MD


----------



## redbeardrelics

Lets try this photo posting thingy again.


----------



## redbeardrelics

Here are some from Mecklenberg County North Carolina, and just south of the border in York County, South Carolina. The lancolate blade is 4 & 3/8" long, and the St. Charles dovetail is probably the nicest of this group.


----------



## lexdigger

Wow! I was wondering if other bottle diggers would have any relics to post? Bent twig knocked it outta the park!!! What a Pendant!!! I love the slate artifacts from Ohio and Indiana! I would LOVE to find a nice banner or BIRD stone someday!!!We just don't find slate down this way very often. It really is amazing that these pieces can last FOREVER in the ground and that we could find them thousands of years later!!! 
 Thanks alot for the compliments Redbeard! I've had alot of pics published in online magazines and in artifact books. It's nice to know that others appreciate them as much as I do! I hear you on the camera! When I first started taking mine it seemed like a jinx. It seemed the same with bottle digging to, at first. After a while I realized that no camera, or anything else for that matter, is going to change the outcome of a hunt or dig! You are meant to find what you find... it IS what it IS! I sure do wish I would have thought of it alot earlier on! I've made it a point with my bottle digging to document as many digs as possible. I had my camera with me on my first dump digs and on my first privy dig! It has definatly NOT been a jinx or a curse!!! The hardest part with arrowhead hunting is to not reach down and snatch it up before you get your camera out!!! LOL


----------



## Celtics22

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Sweet stuff man.


----------



## Bent_Twig

I love this thread!! Hope the die hard bottle hunters dont mind. 

                                    Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig

in hand


----------



## Bent_Twig

Flint Ridge!!


----------



## Bent_Twig

Flint Ridge!! Purple/white.


----------



## Bent_Twig

Buck Creek.


----------



## Bent_Twig

bottleneck!!


----------



## stephengray

This is one I found in Oklahoma.  I saw the backend and one shoulder sticking out in a plowed field and knew it had to be broke.  The place had just been bulldozed and then plowed.  I reached down to pick it up and my hand pulled off of it.  At that point I got REALLY excited because it is very large for a point from Oklahoma.  I pulled it out and it was perfect!  (The upper right shoulder is not broke, it was made that way.)  It does not show it but the lines are a light purple color.  Very thin and has great torque to the blade.  By the way, it is 5 15/16" inches long.  Made my day for sure.


----------



## stephengray

4 birdpoints I found all within a week here in Wyoming.  Got lucky again as here if you find 1 whole point for every 3 time you go out you are doing well. agate, petrified wood, agate, ?


----------



## lexdigger

I LOVE this thread! You guys have some awesome relics!!! Here's a pick for the die hard bottle hunters... artifacts and relics together!!!


----------



## adshepard

Very cool finds!

 I found my first point just last week in Maine while beach combing.  It's a spear point that is approximately 5" long.

 The Passamaquoddy ("people who spear fish") are the likely makers of the point.  My quick research indicates that they hunted the seals, porpoises and fish of the area.

 Alan


----------



## buzzkutt033

i took a photo of the rock i found down by the Lehigh River. it looks alot like the mortar and pestle rock that was displayed a couple pages back.......


----------



## buzzkutt033

here's a side view. it's not an exact match, but it's close. anyone have an opinion if this is an artifact or a geofact??  thing weighs about 70 lbs or so.............

 thanx,

 jim


----------



## lexdigger

All personal finds from Tobacco Fields and Construction Sites

 Turkey Tail





 Bifurcated Kirk





 Clovis. 10,000 + years old!!! 





 Hopewell Celt





 Dovetail found in two halves!!! 





 Palmer





 Tobacco Field Finds! 





 Dovetail!!! 





 Gold Dollar found on an arrowhead hunt! 





 Hardstone Adz





 Kentucky Knobbed Hardin





 Display at local artifact club (AFACA) meeting.


----------



## redbeardrelics

Wow !, you guys in the midwest sure have some colorful and interesting lithics. A lot of what I find in my area is the white quartz which was apparently hard to chip into the fine detail that they acheived with the various cherts.
 Chris, thanks for the extra photos on page 4, I had wondered what that neat serrated point sticking out of the dirt on page 1 was, and it looks like it is your awesome Palmer point. The Palmers, Amos, and Kirk styles are my favorites, and probably the oldest types I have been able to find here in Maryland, except possibly for some end and side scrapers which may be Paleo.
 I would love to see another photo of the point in the 10th insitu photo you have on page 1. It looks to be a nice greenish grey flint side notched of some type. I would also love to hear about your Clovis find, anything else Paleo come from that site?
 Thanks, Chris (aka. redbeardrelics)
 PS. here is a photo of the points, brokens, and mostly scraper tools that I picked up this spring on a small top of the hill site in my own farm field. I love the little bifurcates, and if our renter doesn't hurry up and get his winter wheat planted soon, I am going to be out there digging holes and sifting.


----------



## sandchip

That Palmer is smoking, Lex!  Great stuff everybody.  Here's one I found a few years back and still wish that I'd snapped a pic before picking it up.


----------



## sandchip

One that my nephew found in the same area and was nice enough to let me look after it for him.  And this is his first and only find to date.


----------



## Road Dog

I have found hundreds of arrowheads and stuff. Here is my most perfect point I found. A Palmer near 2 inches long. Both sides are equally pretty. I sold it to Warner Williams as he only has 9 and 10 points in his collection.


----------



## dollarbill

Great thread ,So many beautiful pieces .Oh Chris I  like that  mix of artifacts and relics too.I only have a few points myself .Was was real happy to come a cross this celt in a creek bed.(0ne one the bottom) .The other one Iam no sure about .
    bill


----------



## adshepard

My recent find is a bit beach worn but still being my first I love it.  It is approximately 5" long.  Found in Downeast Maine the home of the Passmaquoddy people.  Passamaquoddy means "people who spear fish".  They were known to hunt moose, deer, seals and the porpoise that inhabit the area.







 Alan


----------



## RedGinger

Very good pictures everyone.  I might have to see if I can find a place to look around here.  I'm new to the area and always on the lookout for a person who can help me find a place to hunt.


----------



## Plumbata

Sweeeeeet artifacts people! Extraordinary finds and those in-situ shots are excellent, just looking at them makes my heart race a bit!

 I have never found an intact arrowhead or spearhead, just broken ones, though I do have a few other artifacts i've found which are probably a bit more rare. Weird how that works.

 I think these are Cahokia-influenced Mississippian relics, and I may have posted them before:

 Flawless red ocher/ironstone concretion grinding stone with slight pecked depressions on the front top and to one side, to allow for a good grip. I found it walking along the stone cliff walls of kickapoo creek in Peoria, County, laying on the surface.





 Shot of the bottom of the grindstone, with definite reddish pigment still remaining.





 This is how I imagine one would hold it. The base of the stone, towards my wrist, appears to have been another face used to pulverize the rough material before being powdered by the flat, stained, and particularly smooth area.






 3 presumably very rare Native American game or ritual pieces which were all painstakingly smoothed and faceted to the same general angular orientation. British Pound for size comparison. The top one was recovered from the Illinois river near Chillicothe by my father, and I found one of the lower 2 in gravel, definitely not in the original context, and the other in the bottom of a box of fossils and Indian artifacts from a farm estate auction. My dad says that once upon a time he saw a picture in a journal of 4 of these triangles which were placed around a circular stone, but in my research I have found no evidence which supports the whims of the photographer, however, there are other motifs which may support the orientation of 4 of them along the cardinal directions, or in line with the horizon and then perpendicular to it.. I have not been able to find information about these stones, but I have learned a great deal about the symbolism of the mississippian trilobate motif, and have seen such motifs inscribed in ritual items dating from the apex of Cahokian influence. I do not believe that anyone knows what purpose the stones actually served (or were believed to serve) but they are some of the most fascinating artifacts I've come across. 

 The trilobate motif symbolized a snake, and represented the ability of a spirit of the underworld to transcend the underworld, pass through this middle world, and enter the upper world; home of the falcon, etc. I have been doing some additional research and theorizing regarding these items, but will spare you the details unless some of you care to know what i believe these stones represent in terms of cahokian cosmology and their relation to the snake.

 If anyone can tell me about these, I would be forever appreciative of any additional information:







 Flipped over:






 Older unfinished banner stone:


----------



## ncbred

Holy ****!  I'm jealous as hell.  I've never found any points as beautiful as those.  That Palmer and Dovetail lexdigger posted are breath taking.  Thank you guys for sharing the field pics and pics at home!  I know they are here in NC somewhere.  Just not where I'm looking.  I mainly find boring woodland period points.  I'll post a few later.


----------



## ncbred

Here are mine.  Nothing spectacular.  Stumbled across most of these looking for sites to metal detect the last couple of years.






 Found this one on a sandbar in a creek...






 Found this one in a tobacco field






 Found this one in a fourwheeler path.  And actually lost it that same day in a four wheeler accident.  Took me a few trips but I found it 3 weeks later.






 Found this one in my sifter when I was looking for shark teeth in a local creek






 Found this one in soybean field.  Never understood how they used the small triangles.


----------



## Road Dog

Ncbred, I Like those NC points. I hunt in Johnston Co N.C. here is a real odd one I found. Doesn't really fall into a type. It is 3' and very thin.


----------



## lexdigger

Ya'll have some Great stuff! This is how I got into digging bottles. I found a bunch on an arrowhead hunt at a construction site. The site ended up being the surface of a 15 feet deep TOC and older dump! Actually found ONE arrowhead on that site... but 10,000 + bottles were recovered from our DIGS!!! 
 My Arrowhead hunting partner Rob digging in one of our holes at the dump! 





 Down in the Layers! It was teens/20s on the surface and got back to the 60's/70's down in the bottom. 





 I love anything old and the OLDER the BETTER!!! Here are the paleos you asked about Redbeard. I found the Clovis and the Beaver Lake to its left in Franklin Co. Ky. The broken base and pink Beaver Lake on right came from Fayette Co. Ky. We do occasionally find Paleo around here, but it's RARE! 





 Occasionally I will find a Transitional Paleo like this Greenbriar from Fayette Co Ky.





 Heres a look at the instu you asked about. It's actually a tan and green color, but at a glance appears to be green. It's a neat little piece... I'm guessing Hopewell. 





 A few more of the Palmer. This was my best find of 09! Plucked out of a tobacco patch on mothers day!  





 Right at two inches and Beautifull!!! They don't come outta the ground this nice very often!!!


----------



## Clam

As a hard core bottle digger I would like to say this thread is awsome ! Hats off to you guys.....Greg


----------



## lexdigger

Thanks Greg. As much as I love these old rocks, I get just as much enjoyment out of digging old bottles! I've got as many in situs of bottles laying in the dirt as I do arrowheads! Some people call me crazy... who knows? Maybe they're right??? LOL


----------



## redbeardrelics

Wow, more super artifacts everybody, thanks for posting them.
 Chris, thanks for the extra photos of the Paleo points, and the others I asked about, they are awesome. I would treasure the Beaver Lakes and Greenbriars as much as the Clovis. I still can't get over that Palmer, that must grade a G10!
 I am still waiting for the day I can walk up on a nice Paleo point protruding from the earth, hopefully it is just a matter of time, because they have been found in my general area of hunting. I  like the relatively large size of the points you find in your area. The points we find here on the Delmarva peninsula are generally much smaller, presumably because the early peoples had minimal local supply of large suitable rocks to work with, and the larger points were generally re-sharpened until expended, or where origianly made with small cobbles from the streams.

  I enjoy my 100 to 175 year old pontiled soda and blob beer collections, and the research and history yet to be learned about them, but there is nothing like finding a nice early pre-historic point and realizing it has been laying there in the field for thousands of years *before* the ancient Egyptians ever even thought about building the great pyramids on the Giza plain. I just can't wait for the spring planting season!
 Here is another frame of points and tools I found locally this spring. The largest quartz side notched on the left is only 2 & 5/8' long. My favorite here being the small grey serrated Amos in the center that unfortunately has some dings.


----------



## athometoo

i found one of these when i was 16 yrs old and thought it was the coolest thing ever . at the time i thought it was just a piece of modern jewely from a cheap necklace , lost it after about a week . always wondered though what it was .   sam


----------



## sandchip

Ya'll check out www.artifactsguide.com/forum/index.php.  Good folks there, and some fine rocks.


----------



## sandchip

One more time.  www.artifactsguide.com/forum/index.php


----------



## lexdigger

When I found the Clovis just the tip was sticking out. I had no idea what it was untill I flipped it out!!! It's happened like that with Alot of the better points I've found... only a portion was exposed. I have walked up on some nice ones just laying flat out to though. I LOVE the thrill of the hunt and the anticipation of the next find. Like opening up a privy and tearing in towards the bottom. Every shovel full of dirt, or step taken, is one more closer to the find of a lifetime!!!


----------



## RedGinger

After reading about people finding arrowheads while digging for bottles, I wonder why this has not happened to me.  I know it's probably just a fluke to find one, but the areas I've dug in Maryland were all very old as are the areas I dig in now.  Where I currently live is right near the Seneca Nation of Indians.  I suppose every place in America was once inhabited by American Indians, so it makes me wonder why this doesn't happen more often.  As I was saying, my area is not on the reservation, but so close that the Senecas must have lived right in my backyard at some point (no pun intended), as this used to be all theirs before the goverment took it away and gave them only a small part of their original land.  I would never go on their land to look for artifacts unless I knew a private landowner and had their permission.  I would love just to see some of their burial grounds, etc.

 Johnny Cash had a song about the legendary Cornplanter of the Seneca people.  Washington signed a treaty with him that their land would always be theirs and untouched by the white man.  That all changed in the 1960's when the Kinzua dam was built by the US government and their town was flooded.  Cornplanter's body was moved (supposedly it was him), to another location as were many others, and some were left behind to later wash up.  One of my favorite lines of Johnny Cash's song is "Cornplanter, can you swim?"  It's still very sad today.  On the bright side, we have a wonderful history here of the American Indians that still live here and share their history with us.


----------



## JustGlass

Here are some arrowheads that I have found . Most are field , creek and lake shore finds. I love getting into the history of the american indians as much as I love collecting bottles. Most of these pics are vermont finds by myself.  Can't wait till spring . Bad snow storm today brings the realitiy that artifact hunting will be on hold for sometime.


----------



## JustGlass

pic 2


----------



## JustGlass

pic 3


----------



## JustGlass

pic 4


----------



## JustGlass

pic 5


----------



## JustGlass

pic 6


----------



## JustGlass

pic 7


----------



## JustGlass

pic 8


----------



## JustGlass

pic 9


----------



## JustGlass

pic 10


----------



## GuntherHess

Several interesting drills in there. I like tools.


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: JustGlass
> 
> pic 7


 
 I had an arrowhead with similar coloring and spots.  What material is your's made from?  Was it the Abenakis or Algonquins in your area?


----------



## JustGlass

Abenakis was the most prolific tribe here in VT.  The Iroquois were said to be mainly in Ny but I have found many fragments of their pottery here in Vt. There was aslo other tribes that inhabited Vt.  Most  materials they worked with were Mt. Independence chert and Quartz. I have some points made out of Ny, Ohio, and Pa.  materials and many unknown materils for this area.


----------



## JustGlass

.


----------



## JustGlass

.


----------



## Road Dog

Great points and stuff! Wish I could display mine like that with the glass coffee table (some marbles in mine).
 Here is a crystal Alamance/ Hardaway type I found back behind the house. Found the small crystal oval a few inches from the point for that reason I always keep them together. The point is about 1 inch long. Not sure the purpose of the oval.


----------



## ancientdigger69

Here's some of the pottery shards i've collected from a site here in Illinois. Some of them you can see markings. I've got a big ol box full of this stuff. I stopped picking up the flakes as it was getting rediculous. I do still check them out though just to make sure they're not small points or tools.


----------



## GuntherHess

nice pottery. the favorite piece I have has a perfect thumb print in it. Makes the connection with the past humans more personal[]


----------



## ancientdigger69

very cool. i like finding the stuff that has the markings on it. makes it a bit more personal to me.


----------



## sandchip

Savannah River.


----------



## sandchip

Another.


----------



## sandchip

Adena.


----------



## sandchip

Found this blade while hunting for bottles.


----------



## sandchip

In the road, in the woods.


----------



## sandchip

Scratchin'


----------



## sandchip

Pickwick.


----------



## sandchip

Cleaned up.


----------



## Digger George

This is my kinda stuff right here, this is what I live for! Finding an ancient arrowhead brings so much more feeling to me than a bottle. So much more time in the ground and used by people that are so fascinating and used for reasons that are so much more interesting, so cool.


----------



## lexdigger

Awesome stuff guys. Love the stuff from vermont... and that HUGE Pickwick is badass!!! 
 As much as I LOVE finding these old rocks, I WISH there was a way to do more research on the people that left them behind. If you look around here now, you would NEVER KNOW native americans ever lived here. 
 Growing up in the state capitol, I remember a statue that stood on top of a cliff along the Elkhorn creek, just at the mouth of Indian Gap. It was an indian looking over his shoulder and depicted the LAST indian that was seen around here. Being that this was primarily a shared hunting ground NO part of Kentucky is designated as Reserve. The artifacts are ALL that remain of the ancient people that lived here for thousands of years before Boone! 
 One thing I like about digging up old bottles is all the other odd stuff you usually find along with them. During the mid to late 1800's it was considered taboo to collect ancient artifacts. They believed in evil indian ghost sprits and stuff like that! LOL Whenever I dig bottles I always keep my eye out for rocks as well! Grooved axes, pestles, celts, large flint blades, and other nice artifacts have been found in dumps and privies on bottle digs! Being the pack rat that I am, I pretty much keep ANY oddball stuff I find, so bottle digging and arrowhead hunting sorta go hand in hand. Dig when the sun shines and stomp some mud in the rain!!!


----------



## ncbred

Found another one today...


----------



## athometoo

i have really enjoyed reading this post . my dad called me last night with exciting news . the owner of the land (friend of my dads) showed a 5 page letter from the state of texas to my father last night . 2yrs ago some archeologists asked him for permission to scout his land as they believed there was a caddo indian settlement there . after 2 days of looking  , digging and measuring they confirmed it .they actually drew a map of where the settlement was and how it was setup . now the state of texas wants him to sell the land to them (market value) and it would go up as a national site with his name on it . he said no , he is 85 and is the third generation of owning it . he remembers as a kid finding clay bowls with pics on them in the creek wall , of course he smashed them for fun . he does however have quite a few finds that he has picked up over the years here . the soil is a mix of red and white sand . the creek is spring fed and runs year round , it is 10 miles north of where ozarka water company get the water for there bottles . wood county texas . heres the exciting part though , in exchange for a 4ft probe which hes always wanted , hes going to let us dig  , sift  ,search and keep whatever we find . the hill my feeder is on is the actual village site  .  question is how old are the caddo indians and am i getting my hopes up over a common thing . next time i go there i will ask him to let me xerox the letters and put a copy with whatever we find . hes even going to let continue digging after deer season . i wanted to search the creek for bottles but he told me there were no house sites on the creek and everyone in the community dumped trash on the other side of the hill 1/2 mile away , not his property . anyway im excited and it maybe for nothing , but atleast its a certified site and hasnt been dug yet . deer hunt in the morning and relic hunt the rest of the day . im stoked  .      sam


----------



## athometoo

this explains why all the cane and bamboo are covering the creek banks , the top of the hill village site and the clear year  round creek with bamboo and cane makes it ideal . http://www.texasindians.com/caddo.htm . i wondered why it was there and no where else around the area , this is the only area i have seen it in . this is so cool .    sam


----------



## athometoo

birds fort is three miles from my house and where we often go to ride 4 wheelers . i found the treaty online and no wonder why the indians declined . they got screwed at every opportunity . heres a link to the treaty signed when texas was still its own countrie . one rule is if a white man kills an indian its a felony , if an indian kills a white man  its death . kinda one sided huh  . this did effectively end open and widespread hostilities though .   sam
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_Birds_Fort


----------



## reptilekeeper

Here are some of my points and goodies gathered up over the years...one side of the room


----------



## reptilekeeper

Here are some Rhode Island Finds


----------



## reptilekeeper

The other side of the room


----------



## reptilekeeper

Some Paleo stuff


----------



## reptilekeeper

Stuff from Papua New Guinea


----------



## reptilekeeper

Some drills  mid-west


----------



## reptilekeeper

More Rhode Island


----------



## reptilekeeper

Nantucket Island MA


----------



## reptilekeeper

Sorry I got carried away...one last one for now... BIG blade photo dosn't do this one justice

 Great thread... great hobby!  Thank you all for sharing!!


----------



## lexdigger

Incredible displays reptilekeeper!!! Go ahead, get carried away all you want! Those paleos are nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## digger don

Great post .I really like looking for arrow heads even though I suck at it. I have only ever found 3. Can someone tell me how the ages go such as paleo to woodland and so on.   Thanks


----------



## lexdigger

Paleo... 11,000-14,000 BP (Before Present) 
 Late Paleo... 10,000-12,000 BP
 Transitional Paleo... 9,000-11,000 BP
 Early Archaic... 7,000-10,000 BP
 Middle Archaic... 4,000-7,000 BP
 Late Archaic... 3,000-4,000 BP
 Woodland... 1,300-3,000 BP
 Mississippian... 400-1,300 BP
 Historic... 170-450 BP (Some BOTTLES would fit into this category. Turlingtons Balsam of Life is commonly called an "indian cure" because it is frequently found on historic native american sites.) 

 *all of these dates are general and have been confirmed by Carbon Dating


----------



## ancientdigger69

> ORIGINAL:  digger don
> 
> Great post .I really like looking for arrow heads even though I suck at it. I have only ever found 3.


 

 3 is better than none. just keep your eyes open, you'll find more.


----------



## GuntherHess

nice drills


----------



## reptilekeeper

Here are a few more artifacts from my collection  banner stones and such


----------



## reptilekeeper

more New England points


----------



## reptilekeeper

more


----------



## reptilekeeper

A few grinding stones to end


----------



## reptilekeeper

oops forgot the photo


----------



## cobaltbot

That's just amazing, all of it is really, Lex's and everybody.  Are you sure you have time for snakes!


----------



## reptilekeeper

Cobalt,

 That is nothing my true love is Rocks, minerals, and fossils, I started collecting them long before arrowheads. I have an entire building dedicted to my minerals and fossils. 

 Always time for snakes,  fortunatly that is what I do proffesionally!!


----------



## reptilekeeper

Check out ths project!! used carrion beetles to clean it up came out awesome. Just need to build a case forit.  Too many hobbies my wife tells me!!!


----------



## Rockhounder55

Cool! Is that a snake.........skeleton?  ~Mike


----------



## Digswithstick

Lexdigger ,great finds,post, and in-situ photos .Great collections everyone, artifacts are artifacts be they stone or glass !These are this year and last ,with the exception of the two pointing down they were given to me by a special someone. sorry about bad pics


----------



## Digswithstick

Pennsylvania points


----------



## Digswithstick

Pennsylvania points


----------



## Digswithstick

more Pa. points


----------



## Digswithstick

Pa points also


----------



## Digswithstick

one of my favorites from last frame ,appears to be double ended drill


----------



## Digswithstick

a hoe ,gouge ,adze ,and a nutting stone ,Pa pieces


----------



## Digswithstick

axe ,Indiana


----------



## Digswithstick

broken Indiana pieces arranged to form point


----------



## Digswithstick

More Indiana Pieces


----------



## Digswithstick

Pa broken points


----------



## Digswithstick

Pa hide scrapers


----------



## Digswithstick

From Indiana a collection bought from brothers brother in laws wifes grandfather,he got a dollar a day to follow behind plow and pick rocks he kept these seperate,kept them in a box for 60 + years,his wife still can not believe he got as much as he did for a box of rocks .Brother sold most of them but i kept these .


----------



## Dansalata

WOW...AWESOME!!!


----------



## redbeardrelics

What a popular post this has turned out to be! It makes me wonder if a new forum is warranted for prehistoric artifacts?
 Sandchip, thanks for the website link. I had not come across that one during any internet searches, and it is awesome !
 I really enjoyed seeing the New England and Northwestern PA artifacts, they are most similar to what I find in Maryland. I really love that large pinkish quartzite stemmed point shown in one of the frames. I think the different colored quartzite materials are becoming my favorite lithic, followed by the jaspers.


----------



## GuntherHess

> Check out ths project!! used carrion beetles to clean it up came out awesome. Just need to build a case forit. Too many hobbies my wife tells me!!!


 
 So what might the carrion beetles be taking care of now? The wife maybe?[]


----------



## Road Dog

Here are some large NC things. Large Blades don't survive in a field so ya glue them back together.[]
 The large ones are 6 inches or so.


----------



## Bent_Twig

Wow!!

     Great show everyone. It must be in the blood, if you like bottles, you also like inian artifacts. I have spent so many hours walking the feilds around this area. All of my collection is personally found. May not be as nice as some of the large collections but I sure have enjoyed finding them.

                                       Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig

Ohio Flint.


----------



## Bent_Twig

More Ohio flint. A good buddy's Dad is the handy man on the cases. He can build any style you want . The copper/green ones match my gun/artifact room real well.


----------



## Bent_Twig

more flint


----------



## Bent_Twig

These in this case all have some repair work done to them. I use clay and hobby paint to fill in a chip or broken spot to allow for a view of the artifact before it was damaged. If I decide to put it back to original all I have to do is break the clay away fom the artifact and use warm water and it is all gone. I got tired of all the heartbreakers I find , and this was a good way to get a feel for what they were in their hay day.


----------



## Bent_Twig

The case on the right are ones that are currently getting a little repair work done. One thing for sure is that there are never a shotage of broken points. I find about 1 complete point out of about every 10 finds.


----------



## Bent_Twig

More Ohio stuff!!


----------



## Bent_Twig

more


----------



## Bent_Twig

This years finds!! Have not been out as much this year. Bottle hunting and life in general has taken away from my time in the field. Hopefully next year will afford a little more time.


----------



## Bent_Twig

more


----------



## Bent_Twig

I keep finding more pictures of cases that I did'nt remember having pictures of.


----------



## Bent_Twig

O.K. , I'll stop!! Just one more picture!!


----------



## Bent_Twig

I lied!! Just ONE more picture!! This is not a personal find of mine . This was found by the farmer who owns one of the farms that I hunt on. This is a Double Crecent Banner preform. It is probably the largest known.I have never heard of one larger. Most likely a ceramonial piece.


----------



## ktbi

All I can say is WOW!!! I've never found a point, but never really looked either.  I would flip if I ever found one. I lived and grew up next to a Paiute Reservation where many of my lifelong friends have lived, but I never took advantage of my location and friendships and don't live there anymore. .Thanks for posting the pictures....Ron


----------



## Road Dog

Excellent stuff Bent Twig. Can you show me a closer pic of a few? I circled them.


----------



## Road Dog

and these two.


----------



## reptilekeeper

Holy cow bent twig, Digswith stick, what  great collections, man you PA, and midwest folks sure do find some amazing things. bent twig nice collection of axes. It is very rare to find grooved axes, gouges, or celts in RI. WOW that banner preform is just amazing.

 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lexdigger

Bravo guys! I've seen better displays of artifacts here than most other artifact forums!!! I love it all, but I'm really stoked about all the midwest stuff! Ya'll have some incredible finds! I have alot of respect for fellow surface hunters. It's one thing to have a frame full of G10's, it's another to actually FIND one!!! I love the hardstone and slate ya'll find up north of me in Ohio and Indiana! Wish we found more down this way!!! Keep em comming and show some other neat stuff you've found on your hunts!


----------



## ncbred

Anyone ever been to the Indian Artifact Museum at Mystery Hill in Boone, NC?  Stopped by there this past Oct. while on vacation.  There is some pretty amazing stuff in there.


----------



## ancientdigger69

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> Are those game balls on picture 10?


 
 Yes, they are. Up close and personal, you can see the pack marks. Found them in a field in New Jersey about 5 feet apart from each other. DiggerGeorge was with me that day and was a bit upset[].


----------



## cobaltbot

I am humbled by these amazing collections but I just had to be a part of this great thread.  Mine are few, but I treasure every one.  I found a nice little quartz drill point this year but gave it to the Historical Society. The axe was a local find but given to me by an Uncle.  Another Uncle in Tennessee has a very nice collection and used to take us when we were kids.  I have some of those somewhere (flint)and a bucket of brokens that he gave me.  I need to find them now and make a picture like Rick's.


----------



## Bent_Twig

Road Dog

    Here are some other pictures of the paleo points. I will have to get a close up of the other piece. It is a high grade flint ridge tip w/ serrations. Would have been a dandy for sure. May have been a large bifurcate, maybe a McCorkle.

               Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig

The Clovis.


----------



## Bent_Twig

The other side of the lance!!


----------



## Road Dog

Awesome points. Thanks for the pics. That Lance is wow and so is the little Clovis.


----------



## lexdigger

Some more artifacts... 

 My smallest arrowpoint.





 Big Cobbs blade.





 One of the few I've had a paper on. Mainly just wanted to document the find and attach my name to it as the finder. G 7 Clovis Davis COA 





 Artifact cabinet. The drawers are perfect for holding frames! 





 Hematite Celt





 Ft. Payne Lost Lake fresh outta the ground! 





 Cottonrock Loafstone.





 Translucent Boyle Chert! 





 St. Louis Green Dovetail





 Transitional Paleo.





 Banded Slate Pendant





 Cleaned up and wet


----------



## Digswithstick

Bent twig ,awesome finds ! My son in law has relatives in Ohio who farm ,been telling him we need to go there he saw your collection and said we are going!One time many years ago when i was trying to sell some points for my brother i went to a flea market in Ohio ,it was funny no one seemed interested ,then an older fellow says to me lots of artifacts around this area got to be rare stuff to get any attention here ,he was right i did not sell a thing . Put them on ebay sold them all but a few i wanted to keep.Someday i will find a Paleo!That Crescent is unbelieveable ,what a find ,finding that could cause a heart attack!


----------



## lexdigger

Some artifact hunting sites. 

 Rough plowed fields... sometimes I chase the tractor! 





 It's always better after a good rain! 





 Farmers hate this, but it brings em out!!! I will reset plants for them when they let me walk. Always offer to work for permission!





 Disced up and dry. This one is waiting for a good gulley washer!!! 






 Creeks can be good to, especially if they are near a site you find points! 





 I work in construction and gain alot of permissions through contacts. These can be difficult to hunt, but WORTH the time and effort!!! 





 Put your mud boots on and stay outta the low spots! 





 Happy Hunting!


----------



## Digswithstick

Lex, wow ,more great finds ,love this post ,thanks to everyone for posting .Great to see others finds ,does not matter whether you have one or a thousand they are all good ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey glass is made from water ground stone and shells(sand) so some of the glass we collect could contain stone artifacts ground up by the sea ,probably reaching there but who knows.


----------



## Road Dog

Lex that Lost Lake and Transitional Paleo are drool worthy. Great site pics!

 Here is a Kirk I found awhile back. It is as thin and sharp as when it was made. It could cut ya! It was sticking about 2 inches staight up out of the soil when I found it. I walked by it and looked down and thought it was a leaf. I tapped it with my rock stick and realized is wasn't.[]


----------



## reptilekeeper

Here is some more New Englands points I have found over the years...the bottom center is a broken clovis!!! it would have been a monster. Fluted almost all the way to the tip on one side...talk about a heart breaker, very very rare for NE.


----------



## reptilekeeper

more ...these were found in a good friends back yard while gardening!! The two black points are about as nice as they come around here...exotic lithic!


----------



## athometoo

ok , i need help . i am going to explore my deer lease , and the owner has a letter from the state of texas certifing the site on his land as a village and burial ground . this is 25 miles north of the famous caddo indian mounds in ALTO TEXAS .  the state wants him to either donate the land or let the archeological team back on the place to dig . they used ground radar to map it out and i know where the village and burial site was . my deerstand is on the same hill . very sandy area and drops off to a steep slope down to a big creek which runs year round . ozarka pulls there water 10 miles downstream . (wood county) . funny thing is there is bamboo growing along a section of the creek . it is not found anywhere else around the county . the guy that owns it has had it in the family for the last 150 yrs .there has never been a house site on it . was the bamboo for house building? . i am going to take a probe and walk the creek with waders , and search the draws . is it illegal to probe for burials and what do you feel for with it? they were renown for their pottery making and the owner has several examples along with points and stones , from his chilhood . he actually admitted to breaking several clay bowls found by him when he was young after a flood  . what to look for ? just need some help with areas of interest  . walking the creek and draws and surface finds are all i really know to do .     thanks  sam   p.s if i can get a copy of the letter i will post it .


----------



## bearswede

Best to leave that area alone, especially since it's already on their radar...


*Citation:* Antiquities Code (Texas Code Ann. Â§191); Heath and Safety  (Texas Code Ann. Â§711.004).    *Date Enacted:* 1969, most recently amended 1991    *Summary:* Texas does not have specific NAGPRA-type legislation to  protect human remains in unmarked graves. Itâ€™s Antiquities Code incorporates all  prehistoric and historic sites including American Indian or aboriginal campsites,  dwellings and habitation sites. Responsibility for protecting sites is placed in the Texas  Historical Commission which issues permits for excavations. Â§131 of the Antiquities Codes  prohibits anyone from intentionally or knowingly defacing an American Indian or aboriginal  site including burials. This section also requires owners permission for actions on  private lands. The Health and Safety codes deal with general provisions pertaining to  abuse of corpse. Penalties are misdemeanors with fines between $25-$1,000.    *Jurisdiction:* State lands and waters and private lands. 
*Statute of Limitations:* Not specified. 
*Areas Covered Under Act:* Archaeological sites, including American Indian  burials. 
*Ownership:* State claims responsibility for state lands and waters. 
*Review/Consultation Committee:* Not specified. 
*Liable:* Anyone who violates the act and disturbs a site without a permit  or permission from the private land owner. 
*Penalties:* Penalties are misdemeanors with fines between $25-$1,000. 
*Exemptions:* Not specified. 
*Permitting:* The Texas Historic Commission issues permits.      



 Ron


----------



## athometoo

i know he will never sell it  . and he is the private landowner . think we will stick to the village and creek . from what i interpret that is legal .  from what i have read though  , they had mounds for the cheifs house , the common cooking house , the religious shrines and finally their burials . lotta monds . think we might stick to surface and creek finds .    sam


----------



## lexdigger

Yeah, messing around with burial sites is a good way to wind up in prison. Not to mention having your entire collection confiscated!!! Besides that, all you will really find is a bunch of bones... and who wants those??? I would stick to surface hunting or digging out rock shelters.


----------



## bearswede

> I would stick to surface hunting or digging out rock shelters.


 
 As the resident archeologist in this joint, I'd urge you to stick to already disturbed areas like plowed fields... Removing artifacts from their in situ context without careful documentation using scientific methods essentially destroys their value to inform our body of knowledge about human behavior...

 Ron


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  bearswede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would stick to surface hunting or digging out rock shelters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the resident archeologist in this joint, I'd urge you to stick to already disturbed areas like plowed fields... Removing artifacts from their in situ context without careful documentation using scientific methods essentially destroys their value to inform our body of knowledge about human behavior...
> Ron
Click to expand...

 
 Point well taken, and actually I agree, but on the other edge of this sword are the countless sites totally destroyed with total impunity by wealthy, connected developers and even our own hypocritical government, who, with pans and dozers do far more damage to archaeological sites than anybody with a shovel.


----------



## ancientdigger69

i agree with both bear and sand. both of you make very good points. however, some of the best documented finds have been made by amateur collectors such as us. i do not agree with being a maverick rapist of burials by any means. but if its not picked up, how can anyone learn about it by letting it stay buried? i also do not agree with how the states and museums just lock things away and forget about them. not all museums will allow the public to view collections they have locked away even if asked to see them. i worked in a museum back home as a volunteer doing prep work in the paleo lab cleaning and prepping dinosaur bones. we were opening field jackets that had been sitting in the basement since the 1940's. what a waste because they lost all records of what they were and where they came from. pretty irresponsible for a world renowned museum. there were mixed feelings on the subject of amateur collecting throughout the staff of the paleo department. as it was though, the museum had its own policy on employees even owning their own collection. it was against the rules. B/S if you ask me. but this is a debate that has ensued for years and will for years to come. both amateurs and professionals make good points but i dont think they will ever come to a rock solid agreement on the subject.

 i had a run in with a state archeologist not too long ago. i was walking along the illinois river with another guy who hunts the spot. we were approached by a very rude man who made it very clear he didnt want us there. needless to say, he left rather abruptly when told he was about to get his teeth knocked down his throat. now had he been nice about it, that would have been a different story. i might have even given him the finds of the day. the moral of the story is, dont treat us amateurs like crap, we can be very useful to the documentation of a site. this particular site is a known village site that produces some beautiful artifacts. im sure he would have loved to get his hands on the gorgeous drill i had in my pocket.


----------



## bearswede

It's true... There are sites being destroyed by construction... But in Massachusetts and other states as well, if there is any state or federal money involved (and there almost always is), archeological survey has to be done before the bulldozers move in... And when I was doing CRM work, a developer ASKED to have a survey done even tho his project was all private money!

 It's also true that some institutions that are supposed to be preserving our past have dropped the ball by poor conservatorship...

 In Massachusetts and other states, archeologists are working with amateurs, cataloging their collections, setting up and supervising amateur excavations on private land and organizing clubs...

 If Mr. Gunsmoke cares to join this discussion, he can tell you what he's been up to in Texas... You out there, Kelly...???

 Ron


----------



## Ohio Rob

Great to see other guys hunting arrowheads as well.  My family has been surface hunting in Central / Northeast Ohio since the 60's.  Oddly we have never tried to screen for them.  I will definitly try in 2010.  
 lexdigger - Taking a camera is an awesome idea.  Seeing the serrated point (pic 7) sticking out makes me want to hunt today.  Was it whole - I'm guessing a bifurcate?
 I also must agree - great way to spend some quality family time.

 Post some collection pics if you get a chance


----------



## bostaurus

Back in the early 90's we were stationed at MacDill in Tampa Bay.  There was a guy in the bottle club there that used to dig a lot of sand mounds along the beaches.  They were disappearing fast as condos and hotels went up along the coast.  They were not burial mounds but more like middens. He had a very good relationship with a local archeologist (I don't remember if he was with a museum or with the State) that would come to the meetings.  This young guy would bring in all his finds to the meeting.  He and the archeologist would go through them.  If there was any thing that was important he would give it to the archeologist.  I am not sure if there was a law about digging the mounds or not at the time.  I know that they both found this to be a very good working relationship that worked to their mutual benefit.


----------



## Bent_Twig

Found some more pictures of points in-situ.


----------



## Bent_Twig

in hand


----------



## Bent_Twig

anothor


----------



## Bent_Twig

in hand


----------



## Bent_Twig

another


----------



## Bent_Twig

in hand


----------



## Bent_Twig

more


----------



## Bent_Twig

more


----------



## Bent_Twig

more


----------



## Bent_Twig

in hand


----------



## Bent_Twig

more


----------



## Bent_Twig

more


----------



## Bent_Twig

more


----------



## lexdigger

I do agree, to a point, about leaving undisturbed sites alone. However, I do dig out rock shelters when I can get permission. For the most part, they have all been dug in before. Alot of times the people who dug there didn't dig deep enough and missed alot of stuff in the toss. 99 % of my collection is surface finds that were brought out by heavy equipment or errosion. 
 Where I tend to disagree I guess, is in the case of digging privys. While I have found bottles brought out by equipment, the majority of my bottle collection has come out of undisturbed ground. If laws were passed to stop people from digging artifacts on private property, I would fear loosing my bottle digging privledge more so than digging arrowheads! Like I said, I almost Always have to dig for bottles but usually will find arrowheads laying on the surface.


----------



## lexdigger

Thanks Ohio Rob. The point you're asking about was a Palmer. I posted a pic of it on page FOUR of this thread. I also posted several more of it on page FIVE. I don't have quite the display area that some of these guys do! Most of my stuff is tucked away in frames or drawers. I will see if I can find some pics of frames from my personal collection. Everything I've posted in this thread is personal finds with the exception of a few that were found by friends that I took hunting with me.


----------



## Ohio Rob

When I made my first post I had not noticed all the other pages.  I looked through them afterwards.  I really like the camera idea.  It gives other people a sense of what is like.  I have a decent amount of arrowheads, but my family (Dad, Uncles and Grandparents) have an unbelievable collection (all surface finds -we do not buy or sell).  In the 1973 they won the Ohio Archeological Society best of show, but no one has seen the stuff since the late 80's.  I'll post a few pictures in the next couple of days.  Heres  a couple far shots of one of the walls at my dads


----------



## Ohio Rob

I'll post a few closer shots later.


----------



## ancientdigger69

hey rob, is your dad looking to adopt?? holy smokes man!!!  now that is one awesome collection.

 i REALLY like the idea of the small riker mounts inside of a bigger frame.


----------



## bostaurus

Amazing.  Thanks for posting that.  I will have to show it to my son.  
 He has a handful that he found when we lived in Texas..I think all are broken.  It was such a thrill for him to find them.
 I was teaching a basic Archeology class at our homeschool co-op.  I was explaining out surveying a site etc.  I took them to the church overflow parking lot.  It was just a field.  The grass was worn away in places due to car tires and dry weather.  In our area of Texas,I told them, they should look for foundations, trash( bottles, metal, etc) and earlier things like arrowheads...but, of course, they would not find any of that in the parking lot.  My son then held up a rock and said, " This looks just like an arrowhead"....He found one in the parking lot!  Talk about energizing a class of kids.  They spent the next 20 minutes scouring the parking lot and kid find another.  That spurred the kids' imagination for the rest of the semester and maybe they are still looking when they are out for walks.


----------



## RedGinger

That's a fun story, bostaurus.  I guess it kind of proved your "point" when the kids found the arrowheads.


----------



## bostaurus

It was funny.  I had just finished telling they would not find anything!  When he said he found something that looked like an arrow head I was ready to just dismiss him with a "Yes dear, that is very nice."  For several months he checked the ground now matter where we went...to be honest I did too.


----------



## Ohio Rob

Here are three posts of the best of the family collection.  About 5 years ago I got the family collections together and took pictures at the request of Robert Converse (editor of the Ohio Archaeologists magazine).   Here are the best in the next 3 posts.


----------



## Ohio Rob

Post 2


----------



## Ohio Rob

Post 3.


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hello Mr. Swede,
       Just saw this thread as I don't get on here near as often as I used to. WOW! Those are some of the most AWESOME stone artifacts I've seen! Took me 30 minutes to read and drool through all 13 pages! lol! Here in North(way North) Texas I have had the wonderful experience of working with a few Archaeologists in the past few years as well as the TAS, (Texas Archeologist Society)and the THC (Texas Historical Commission, as  an amateur.  They really are not the Devil's spawn that some may think. I was probably considered a "Potter" at one time,lol, but after working with these guys, you develope a common bond. As was stated earlier in this thread, " just think about the peoples of this time frame and what their life style was."It brings a whole different light to artifact hunting. This debate has been going on forever and believe me, if I'm walking along in a plowed field and see a point, I'll be the first one to snatch it up and post it in this thread.  However, burial grounds should be left to the professionals and most of them, (Archies) won't even touch them unless they are eroding away. If I was to come upon a new site, I don't think I would pot it anymore..... In fact I'm sure I wouldn't.  Of coarse, this is just my opinion and everybody has one! []   Smoke

 PS. I have converted these Archies to the wonderous world of metal detection and they are finding out just how important the last 300 years (Historic sites)as well as (Prehistoric sites) of history can be.  []


----------



## lexdigger

What a collection Rob... Breathtaking! I could only hope to someday be an OLD man with children and grandchildren that hunt to! The thrill of finding a nice rock is even better when it's shared with family and friends! I've been a serious arrowhead hunter for about ten years now. I've only been digging bottles for about four. Someday I would LOVE to have a nice display room like that in my home!!! 
 Here's a frame of personal finds. Everything here was found on the surface!


----------



## lexdigger

Everything in this frame was found in the same field in the spring of 99! This was one of my first GOOD arrowhead hunting spots and I had a stroke of begginers luck! Two grooved axes and a CLOVIS!!!


----------



## sandchip

Lost lake, just a notch was showing when I found it 20 years ago.


----------



## Road Dog

Super nice collection. Wish I could display mine like that! 

 Ya'll keep showing those insitu shots! I'm gett'n the fever! Hunt'n time is just around the corner.


----------



## lexdigger

A closer look at the same frame. That was the first year they ever plowed that field. There were alot of other NICE rocks that came outta there that spring by the farmer and fellow surface collectors.


----------



## lexdigger

Pottery shards eyeballed on the surface of a construction site. Archeologists dug there after I reported my finds!


----------



## lexdigger

All from the spring of 07. Eyeballed the gold coin in a tobacco field! Found the Dovetail in two pieces two weeks apart from each other and about twenty yards apart!!!


----------



## lexdigger

Various tools including an awesome carter cave paleo blade!


----------



## lexdigger

All from the same field in the spring of 05. There is also an old 1840's house site on the property, but the farmer will only let me walk... no digging!!!


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hey Chris, what's the story on the gold coin? WAY too cool! Did you do any more investigation, or was it just somebody dropped it there years ago and you happened to be at the right place at the right time? Can you give a closeup of both obverse and reverse? Thanks,  Kelley


----------



## lexdigger

Frame full of field grades. This is what I find the majority of the time! To find a nice G-10 of ANY type is a rare find for me!!! 

 For the record, I have a good relationship with the archeologists here in my area and have Nothing against the profession. I've taken alot of my finds and had them cataloged with the state and university. I've donated items to the local museum. I'm a member of a local artifact organization that helps to combat frauds through educating the local collecting community. I always abide by the laws and what I feel is Right. I would NEVER excavate a grave site, even with the supervision of an archeologist! I consider myself a salvage archeologist and keep documentation on all surface finds and digs... including privy digs! I have had bad experiences with archeologists, but don't hold that against the ones I personally know to be good people!


----------



## sandchip

Lecroy that my son found.


----------



## lexdigger

Hey, is this the same Kelley Weins from Pros? Long time no chat! I found the coin in a field that has an old house site on it. I've found numerous coins, buttons, bottle shards, etc. there over the years. Took a friend with a metal detector there once and we got skunked, but every now and then I'll eyeball something good??? It was actually a LOVE token from the 1860's and had a monogram engraved on the reverse. Supposed to be a rare find in silver and even more rare on gold.


----------



## sandchip

Osceola Greenbriar.


----------



## sandchip

Morrow Mountain.


----------



## sandchip

Another one.


----------



## lexdigger

Heres the reverse. Never could trace back the initials? Found property owner records back to the 1840's and there is even an old graveyard on the property with headstones dating back to the same time period. I always imagine it belonging to a girl whos boyfriend or husband was off fighting in the civil war. I'm sure she was heartbroken when she lost it!!! 

 Hey, BTW Kelley... this is Chris Capley from Kentucky... friends with TBOZ


----------



## sandchip

In the wall, (on my land).


----------



## sandchip

In  hand.


----------



## sandchip

In the sun.


----------



## sandchip

Beautiful coin, Lexy, and one helluva find.  I found an Indian head penny, and I mean perfect, in a field when I was about nineteen, walking with my girl after Sunday dinner.  I MADE her take it because I thought she was upset that I found it.  That wasn't it.  IDIOT!


----------



## Ohio Rob

Lexdigger - Very nice.  It's funny how the flute and dovetail in your first picture jumps right out at ya.  It makes it easy to overlook some of the exremely fine smaller points.


----------



## bearswede

> Pottery shards eyeballed on the surface of a construction site. Archeologists dug there after I reported my finds!


 
 Kudos, Chris! That's the way to do it...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede

> Hello Mr. Swede,


 
 Hey, Kelly... Glad you joined the discussion... Lots of fantastic eye-candy on this thread, for sure...Most of the gang seem open to the science/history aspects of collecting...And that's good...

 You're into poisons now, huh...? I was dabbling in skull & bones for a bit before I retired myself...

 Ron


----------



## lexdigger

Thanks Rob. Yeah, the Dovetail and Clovis are the first two that most people notice! LOL The Dove is about the most beautifull piece of flint I've found and it was recovered from dozer tracks on a construction site! The Clovis has to be the most rare and came out of a plowed tobacco field. They don't plow that field every year and I DREAM of the day I get to walk it again!!! Even though those two are about the BEST rocks I've ever found, there are plenty more in those frames that mean AS MUCH to me... if not more! 
 Thanks Ron. I don't find sites worth reporting very often. Most of the time they just don't have the time or resources to invest into the small sites I find and hunt. They are almost Never interested in any of the historic stuff like dumps and privies. Most of the time my surface finds are isolated and out of context.


----------



## lexdigger

Here's the extent of my artifact display space. The little cabinet is Perfect for holding frames. There are sixteen inside and two on top. Also have alot of brokens stored in drawers. I have seen some Amazing home displays, including the ones posted here! Some personal collectors I know here have better displays that Any museum in the state!!! Being that I don't buy, my collection is growing at a steadily slow pace! LOL
 Oh yeah, I play guitar to! Have been for alot longer than arrowhead hunting or bottle digging. I could have dug a thousand privies for the time I've spent behind those strings!!!


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hey Chris, different Kelley. My last name is Baker. I first talked to you on an arrowhead forum before you came over here. Been a long time now. That love token is just too cool! I bet it has a heck of a story behind it. 

 Ron, I'm still pretty much a U.S.A. Hosp. Dept collector, but a couple of them thar pisens just called out to me! lol! 
      []    Kelley


----------



## sandchip

Maybe I'm wastin' my time, but here's one more.


----------



## sandchip

In hand.


----------



## sandchip

Backlit.


----------



## lexdigger

Sweet morrow mountians Jimbo. I love that Oceola! Keep em comming.


----------



## lexdigger

Here's my bottle digging display cabinet. Not quite the big trophy room that some have! LOL I have boxes and buckets FULL of privy and dump digs up in the attic.


----------



## lexdigger

Back when I was married I had a big den in the basement. Built in cabinets on either side of the fireplace for displaying bottles and artifacts. Still have Most of the stuff, just no where to display it all. 
 This is the stoneware I had on display. All dug from privies, cisterns, and dumps except for the big crock on the left.


----------



## lexdigger

My wooden display frames. I've also got about a dozen or so riker mount frames. All together about a thousand or so artifacts including all the tools.


----------



## lexdigger

Here's one I'll take to my grave! Also have a figural skull poison bottle worked into the same sleeve.


----------



## lexdigger

Here's the bottle on the same arm. Also have skeleton keys under the bottle and a digging shovel on the back of my arm.


----------



## Digswithstick

This thread  is better than  a trip to the artifact museum! Great to see others finds !Very nice bottle display ,great skin art  too!


----------



## lexdigger

Display at old house.


----------



## lexdigger

left side


----------



## lexdigger

right side


----------



## lexdigger

Some window bottles


----------



## lexdigger

Sodas


----------



## lexdigger

Beers


----------



## lexdigger

Coca Colas. 
 Base script (Root), base script, mid script, high script, abm high script, hobbleskirt. All Lexington Ky.


----------



## Digswithstick

Lexdigger WOW very nice glass collection! Must be hard keeping those in boxes .These are some more things from my stone collection ,first one is a banded slate axe ,unfinished i think ,they did not use this material much for axes because i believe not hard enough for daily use ,possibly cerimonial use.You can see peck marks on groove .


----------



## Digswithstick

other side


----------



## Digswithstick

edge view


----------



## Digswithstick

Broken banded slate axe as found


----------



## Digswithstick

side 2


----------



## Digswithstick

I believe this to be a fire stone ,used with bow ,string,and stick .You can see hole where stick would spin at top left .Was found at artifact site,could be just a natural stone but i do not think so ,any body else find or see something like it ?


----------



## Digswithstick

Bottom side ,appears to have been fire scorched ,any thoughts on this much appreciated .


----------



## Digswithstick

I think this is some type of maul ,could be just a geofact ,opinions much appreciated


----------



## Digswithstick

It was found at same site as firestone,side view


----------



## Digswithstick

size comparison


----------



## Digswithstick

Knife ,i knapped and put together.


----------



## Digswithstick

Carving by friend .


----------



## Digswithstick

close up


----------



## Digswithstick

Made by same friend ,with wood burner and whiteout


----------



## Digswithstick

Great Tree of Peace,Iroqouis wampum belt,made in 1986 on Cattaraugus Rezervation ,NY ,from another friend and his friend who has since passed on (a great artist who made beautiful pottery).One of my favorite pieces.Sorry to take up so much space ,make sure you go back and see Lexdigger's glass collection.


----------



## lexdigger

Thanks! Those slate axes are too cool! I've only ever seen a few examples of well made axes out of banded slate. I do know it is a common material for celts up in Indiana where a friend of mine lives and hunts. He's found ALOT of banded slate artifacts up that way. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Dugout

Hey Digs,
 Is the woodburned bear on wood or is it something else? Is it bone? We were wondering. Thanks.


----------



## lexdigger

Hey Digs, as far as the bottles go... they don't put up much of a fight and stay put in the boxes!  I gave ALL these away before I moved (didn't feel like packing em all). I've still got a couple of thousand or so packed up in boxes, buckets and around the house.


----------



## lexdigger

A look inside the boxes. When I first got into bottles I would keep EVERYTHING. Now I know more so what to keep and what to throw back in the hole!!! Still keep TOO many, I'm sure! LOL The guy I gave all these to runs a museum up in W. Va. He was like a kid in a candy store going thru them all when he got em home.


----------



## Digswithstick

Lexdigger ,i know what you mean about keeping everything ,i did the same ,now i put them in backfill when dump digging and make sure to point openings down ,someday they might be worth something.Great the bottles went to someone who is in a position to display some so others can enjoy them too! Dugout ,that is made on tree fungus ,dried out and sprayed with bug killer ,when wood burning is done ,spray with light coat of urethane.When you break them from tree you can't touch the white side (bottom when hanging) or it will mark it permanently.


----------



## Dugout

I can't quit looking at this thread. Rocks Rule! But I thought it could use a few bone awls added to it.


----------



## lexdigger

Off work this morning and decided to check this thread out again! WOW, is all I can say!!! LOL
 Love those bone awls Dugout! I've never found one but have found polished bone fragments that I suspect were a piece of a pin or awl. They are found in rock shelters alot around here. Do you know if they are turkey, deer, or some other type of bone/antler??? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dugout

These are deer bones. The ribs we figure.


----------



## coreya

Love this thread, My wife and I just received these from her fathers estate and I know nothing about these. Any help identifing these would be appreciated. I've taken pictures of both sides any others needed just let me know. Thanks


----------



## lexdigger

Do you know what part of the country they were found in? If they are from Florida you could contact Thorton Pyles (Dr.Gomer). He has a website and knows alot about Fl types and materials. He also does Awesome restorations for anyone else that is interested!!! Flint, stone, pottery, stoneware, china, Glass and so much more!!! Check out his work... he's one of the BEST! 
http://austindiggers.com/gomer.html


----------



## bottlediger

Found this Arty Fact today - what is it

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Back side, is it a jasper scraper?

 Digger Ry


----------



## coreya

Thanks for the info lexdigger, we have no idea where they were obtained but do know that he was from pennsilvania area moved to florida after the war so possibly found in florida. any additional info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BIRDDOG

really love everyones pics of there arrowheads! i just got into arrowhead hunting at the end of 09 here is what i found so far nothing much but better than nothing alot of broken ones but some whole ones also....


----------



## BIRDDOG

..


----------



## BIRDDOG

.,


----------



## BIRDDOG

,,.


----------



## BIRDDOG

....,


----------



## BIRDDOG

.,.


----------



## BIRDDOG

.


----------



## BIRDDOG

,


----------



## BIRDDOG

/.,,


----------



## BIRDDOG

,.,,,,


----------



## sandchip

If you just started and found all that in '09, you've done mighty good!  Are those Big Sandy points reworked into end scrapers in post no. 324?


----------



## Digswithstick

Coreya i am not an authenticator by any means ,but have knapped a lot of flint to try and learn how to spot authentic pieces ,looks like point 3 and 6 are authentic but again not sure ,those ones look like eastern or midwest pieces,could you take pics of other sides,i have found pieces that if i had not found them on sites i would have thought non authentic,so i could be way off here.An older flintknapper who has since passed on used  to say knapping was not just a Native American thing but a human thing,as knapping was done in Neanderthal times,and still continues today.Ry ,that does look like a scraper ,would like to see other side,not sure if it is jasper or not i think jasper would let light shine through ,Cord seems to know lithics (material type) ,it also could be a blank (unfinished piece carried from flint mine to finish later).BirdDog ,you must have a great spot to have found that many in such a short time,very nice ! A collector once told me if you buy them or someone gives them to you,keep them seperate from those you find ,as many a collection's value has diminished due to non authentic pieces mixed in ,and keep records of where found (provenance)adds to value ,just my opinion .


----------



## Digswithstick

Some that i have knapped ,or ground and drilled (banded slate).Could not put these with edit of last post said feature is disabled or i do not have permission?


----------



## Digswithstick

Some types from western Pa . Found in other areas as well .


----------



## Bent_Twig

Birdog

        You are doing very well for just starting last year. You will find that the broken collection will always be about 10 times bigger than the complete point collection. The busted stuff keeps ya going though .

                                     Good luck on your next hunt,
                                                           Twig.


----------



## BIRDDOG

had a couple of hours of creek time before the rain today......


----------



## BIRDDOG

walked up on this


----------



## BIRDDOG

otherside


----------



## BIRDDOG

in hand


----------



## BIRDDOG

otherside


----------



## BIRDDOG

all cleaned up.....


----------



## BIRDDOG

otherside............


----------



## woody

> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> Some that i have knapped ,or ground and drilled (banded slate).Could not put these with edit of last post said feature is disabled or i do not have permission?


 
 Admin, (Roger), has changed the time limit to edit a post to 5 minutes.


----------



## sandchip

Great shots, Birddog.


----------



## Digswithstick

Nice find Birddog ,i have never found any in creeks but have seen lots others have found ,maybe i need to look harder. Woody ,thanks for info i did not know that had changed .


----------



## lexdigger

Nice finds Birddog! What part of the country are you hunting? Looks like midwestern types and materials... Love that Tyrone chert!!! 
 Nice work on the knapping Digs. My friend does that to, but he uses Glass to make his points out of. He usually tries to recreate a personal find, but doesn't use stone so there is No Doubt what is real and what is modern!!!


----------



## BIRDDOG

lexdigger i live and hunt around middle tn...


----------



## lexdigger

Cool... that explains it! You find alot of stuff similar to what we find here in Kentucky. Keep after em and you will find MANY more!!! You're in a Great area for artifacts!


----------



## BIRDDOG

did a little field walking today


----------



## BIRDDOG

..


----------



## BIRDDOG

.


----------



## BIRDDOG

..


----------



## BIRDDOG

.,


----------



## BIRDDOG

,,,,.


----------



## BIRDDOG

,,.


----------



## riverdiver

Although my first love is bottles, I cant get enough of this thread so I have to put my 2 cents in and show off my Pre-contact pottery shard. This was recovered from the bottom gravels of a river in New Hampshire while scuba diving for bottles. It is approx 9" x 5".

 ENJOY!


----------



## GEEMAN

EXCELENT thread Lex. It brings back some great memories. I used to live in Mt Vernon IN 30 years ago and we hunted arrowheads from Evansville,IN to Cairo,IL on the north side of the Ohio River and from Cairo to Henderson KY on the south side. We hunted 100+ sites easily (Probably more) but barely scratched the surface as to the number of sites that were really there. Best day I had was a freind and I hit a BIG Mississippian site in southern IL and found 110 arrowheads between us.The vast majority were the typical Mississipian triangles but it was by far the best day we ever had.Found stuff from every time period from Paleo (a nice Dalton) to the first European contact = trade copper and a few gun flints. Broke my heart to leave that all behind when I moved away but that's the way life goes sometimes.


 Nice shard RD. The white specs on/in it are crushed shell used to temper the clay for firing = give the pot strength. Hard to say how old it is without seeing it up close but I would say Lex is on the right trail = Mississipian roughly just before contact with Europeans. It could also be from first contact times as well. 
 Don't know the historical Indians in your neck of the woods but a quick search of your states Historical Society should give you good idea as to a time frame. 
 The peice is incised (the lines) and puntated (the row of small holes poked below the rim) and were done before firing the pot.The hole through the pot looks to be drilled after the pot was fired. Like Lex said, it could be for suspension or an attempt at a repair. Either way it's very cool and a nice find.


----------



## lexdigger

Thanks for sharing riverdiver. That is one Huge shard! We usually find smaller sized shards in the fields here in Ky. One time my friend pulled about half a pot out of the wall of a basement on a construction site! We searched for the rest of it, but it was obliterated! 

 Here's some of what we usually find.


----------



## lexdigger

One of the nicer shards I've found. It's incised and Thin... would have been a NICE piece of pottery!


----------



## lexdigger

This is most definitly the coolest piece of pottery I've ever found! It's a section of the stem from a pottery pipe! These types of pipes are usually tapered and straight... often refered to as a cloudblower or chillum.


----------



## lexdigger

The hole is not drilled through, it's fired into the clay. Most likely they used a piece of straw or something that would burn out during the firing process. Wish I could have found the other pieces to it!!!


----------



## riverdiver

Hi GEEMAN,

 Thanks for the info about the shells in the clay, that makes alot of sense as many points and shards are recovered from shell middens here in NH. When I found these shards I took them to the NH Archaeology Bureau for identification and all they said was "nice shards", they are pre-contact and might be up to 1,300 years old. I offered it to them along with the location they were found and they were not interested, so as they say, finders keepers!

 LEX, I love this post as it brings back childhood memories of fossil and point hunting in Southern California, thanks for reviving some great memories!


----------



## lexdigger

Funny you should mention fossils... I collect them as well!


----------



## lexdigger

I don't actually go looking for them, but they seem to pop up on most arrowhead hunts... especially on construction sites!


----------



## riverdiver

Hi Lex,

 I found my Arrowheads and Scraper.

 1. Recovered from the Billings, Montana area on a private ranch in a coolie.
 2. Recovered from the mountains around Gunnison, Colorado.
 3. Recovered from the same coolie as #1.
 4. Recovered from under the overhang of a Butte near Billings, Montana.


----------



## cobaltbot

From this morning's hike, my first chance for an in situ shot since this great thread began.


----------



## cobaltbot

Early Birthday present!  Sitting right on the edge of this small creek right in the 4 wheeler trail.  All the rains and snow we've had must of washed it out.  This one was so obvious.  Just right and down from the center.


----------



## cobaltbot

I made a new years resolution to try and find some points this year.  I have been searching my stream valley for 26 years and this is the first time I have found one here in the valley.


----------



## lexdigger

Pretty cool! Haven't had the chance to make it out this year, but the time is near. Can't wait to get out and get the boots muddy!


----------



## redbeardrelics

Nice Steve ! Looks like an archaic era side notched point. Probably some more hiding around there somewhere? I am still waiting for the fields around here to be plowed, should be only a few more weeks if we can get some drier weather.
 I am looking forward to seeing what everyone out there is able to find this spring.


----------



## sandchip

Great picture.  Great find!


----------



## Bent_Twig

Here are a few from my last couple of hunts. Heading out right now to find some more.

        Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig

another.


----------



## Bent_Twig

more


----------



## Bent_Twig

another


----------



## Bent_Twig

another, a nice blade.


----------



## cobaltbot

Thanks guys,  Twig thats a great start to your year!!


----------



## lexdigger

Got out and walked a few rough plowed fields sunday. Found a handfull of brokens and this nice unifacial blade! Made of brassfield chert and has some excellent pressure flaking along one edge. Can't wait to get a good gulley washer so I can get out and find some killers!!!


----------



## Grampy Green Jeans

Nice photos of great finds!
    I went for a walk 2 a site where there r many shells dumped over an embankment. They r from ancient  encampments,and cover over a quarter mile long. So there was many people and they spent much time there, from the volume of shells. 
     A local collector had shown me many nice points and spear tips years ago, he said came from that site. He has since moved away.
  I had a nice walk but was at a loss as 2 where i should be looking... for  artifacts and such. Would time  better spent digging through the shells on the embankment? (they range from a foot, to maybe 3 feet thick, over the top of original embankment soil) Or Should I focus on material at the base of the shells, sliding out of the bank? There are roots holding the bank together, though there r spots w/ some good erosion. 
       I left the site w/ few clues where to start... The neat thing was the volume of shells and size of the site was much larger than I  thought!
       Any ideas for my return trip? Should I run the shells and material through a screen as I dig?
       Almost forgot... when I was on a farm dump dig for bottles I found this stone... not sure if it is anything ... though it has tiny grooves on the edge that looks different from the other edges, poss. scraper? Depending on response, I might take it 2 local museum and ask them.


----------



## Grampy Green Jeans

other view


----------



## Grampy Green Jeans

here


----------



## akronmarbles

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Here's an Adena projectile point I found last weekend while digging an old farm dump. It was mixed right in with toc trash. It's made of nice Coshocton flint and measures 3.5" long.


----------



## lexdigger

Sounds like you've found a midden site. Ancient people used to put thier trash in pits and piles the same as we do today. Alot of shell middens have produced nice artifacts including arrowheads, pottery, and bone tools. It sounds like erosion has eaten into it and spread it out along the banks. I would definitly surface hunt the entire area, but I would also try to locate the source of the midden and dig into it. Who knows what you'll find, but you will never know untill you dig into it! Keep us posted! 
 P.S. Your stone appears to be a scraper or blade of some sort. It's not uncommon to find ancient artifacts in dumps and privies.


----------



## Grampy Green Jeans

Cool, thanx 4 the response.
    Will have to go back and look around. Had  a friend w/me that day and he was impatient. Was different looking for artifacts compared 2  bottles... change of pace.
     I have known about those miidens since I was a kid. I lived on t the property for couple years  (where they r located). My father said he had found a clay pipe there years ago. I have many times looked around the site and never really c much. 
      Though my eye is getting more trained as 2 what 2 look 4!


----------



## lexdigger

That's a big part of artifact hunting. The more you search, the more you will focus in on the little things you may have never noticed before. Being familiar with artifacts and the stones they're made of helps. It sounds like the site warrants a little scratching around! It's also a little arrowhead hunters secret to go right after a Big rain. The erosion washes out new rocks to look at each time you go. Good Luck!


----------



## CALDIGR2

I scored this smokin' KILLER Steatite charmstone yesterday afternoon at a local mound site that I have not walked in over 3 years. On a whim, I stopped as I drove by and went to the only recently raked section and started slowly walking. Nothing but a few broken obsidian points that were not picked up and some common drilled clamshell beads, until this thing came into my view. It was poking from the soil, so, thinking it was broken, I kicked it with my boot. WHOA!! Not broken. These photos show both sides after a washing and polish with a soft cloth.


----------



## Digswithstick

Great find ,i have also heard those refered too as plummets .


----------



## CALDIGR2

Charmstones were hung over favorite fishing spots and often used as funerary objects. The mound where it came from was leveled in the 1960s for ag use. Human remains, along with many thousands of artifacts associated with hundreds of years of human occupation, were scattered for over a half mile. The site has produced hundreds of points, a few pestles and mortars, and thousands of shell beads. A no-disc policy is in effect nowadays, due to the proximity of burials to the surface. Complete skeletons sit barely 2' under the loam, so the field can only be lightly tilled.


----------



## Digswithstick

Akron marbles  ,i collect marbles too ,beautiful point do not know how i missed it !       Caldigr saw your post on AACA ,very interesting about the charmstones and that lake ,i had not heard of them before .Here are some i found with friend walking fields 2 evenings .


----------



## Digswithstick

In the hand !We don't find many this big,got to west for them


----------



## Digswithstick

This looks like a chip but it is not ,it is known as a burin <(sp?) spokeshave ,for shaving bark when making arrows.


----------



## Digswithstick

Thickness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,who was deleted user ?


----------



## spuere66

Digs, way to go buddy. I need that lucky rabbits foot you carry around! Honestly, that is an impressive find and I hope we have many more over the years. I can't believe I leave 20 minutes early and you find something like that! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

 Congrats


----------



## Digswithstick

Thanks ,the rabbits foot rotted and i had to get rid of it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i think it is the stick maybe .You found some nice ones too!


----------



## lexdigger

*RE: Ancient Digs!*

Got out and found one today. Made it home in time to watch the Derby!


----------



## lexdigger

About the best point I've found this year... so far! Should be more to come as the rain washes em out.


----------



## lexdigger

It's showing that this thread is locked?


----------



## Digswithstick

Because of deleted user (who was it ?),have to reply by clicking little reply box in upper right corner of last persons post ,not post reply button ,for those who do not know. Nice one Lex ,looks pink ,how about a washed off pic if you would ?


----------



## lexdigger

Thanks. Yeah, it's pink. I've found alot of pink points out of this field for some reason? I keep dreaming of pulling out a huge killer made of this pink chert!!!


----------



## Digswithstick

Nice ,thanks for cleaned up pic ! I do not find that color here but i did when in Indiana point hunting .I think it is considered glacial material ?


----------



## redbeardrelics

Cool finds Caldigr2, Digswithstick and Lexdigger !!! 
 I would love to be able to find a charmstone, large blade w/spokeshave, or some points out of that pinkish chert.
 I have been walking some of the fields around home here in Maryland, but we just haven't had enough good rains to expose everything yet.


----------



## redbeardrelics

Here are a few in-situ's from our home feild site. 1st is a small grey cobble chert stemmed point, probably a Stark type.


----------



## redbeardrelics

Next is a Lecroy type bifurcate with right tang missing, made of grey/black cobble chert.


----------



## redbeardrelics

Here is a small quartz stemmed point, with just part of the shoulder and base exposed.


----------



## redbeardrelics

Here it is flipped up out of the ground, not sure what type to call this one?


----------



## redbeardrelics

Here is a cleaned up shot of some of the better ones to come out of our home field this spring. The banded rhyolite Charleston corner notch on the left is a first for me. The thin mottled rhyolite point next to it is a St. Albans type "B" I believe. The urine yellow quartzite stemmed point is one of my favorites this year, I believe it most resembles a Neville type. We have found several of the small thumb scrapers like the ones at the the top of my hand here.


----------



## redbeardrelics

Here are the better ones from one days hunt last week from one of my neighbors fields. Not sure what to call the jasper side notched point, it is not ground, and does not seem to fit any of the types referenced for this area?? The stemmed yellow jasper point on the bottom left, and the two dark cobble chert points on the top right appear to be the same type, they are all made on curved flakes, but not quite sure what type they are? The bottom two on the right were found in a different part of the filed were I found early archaic points last year. The black ovoid has a ground base and has heavier patination than the rest.


----------



## redbeardrelics

Here are a few from my first walk through one of my neighbors other fields. I wish the clear quartz one didn't have the tip missing. The large red stemmed point is made of a very grainy material, the first of that type material for me. I spotted the 1905-O Barber dime on the surface amongst some scattered brick, ceramic, and op chestnut bottle shards. We will be back there with the meatl detectors once the crops are harvested. good luck guys, and pray for some gully washing rains!


----------



## cobaltbot

Wow Chris that's awesome and what a variety.  I need to get looking if I'm going to make my New Year's resolution of finding more points this year!


----------



## akronmarbles

Digswithstick - that's a nice bi facial blade you show there. It looks to be made out of Plum Run chert from Alliance, Ohio. Where exactly are you located in PA?


----------



## Digswithstick

Nice finds  Red Beard ,great variety of materials and types ! Just got an Overstreet book and am starting to learn types and lithics,the AACA -Authentic Arrowhead Collectors Association is a good one for ids on types and lithics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                 Akronmarbles ,bet you have some great marbles  good area to find them too and artifacts as well the farther west from my area the better it seems . Do you post on any marble sites ?I am in Northwest PA , close to French creek ,near Chief Pontiac's camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .I really don't know point lithics but have collected for quite a while ,just knew i was happy dog finding this on the side of a tire track whole ! There are a few pics way back  in this thread of some of my other finds  .                                                                                                         Wow the blind squirrel found a nut ,i finally figured out how to make  the   paragraph      sort of    ,  wished i would  have took computers and typing course in school now


----------



## Rockhounder55

I wanted to bump this thread to the top. I found an arrowhead today while hiking along the old railroad grade, but will have to figure out how to shrink the pics a bit. Also, what does "In Situs" stand for?  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger

Rockhounder, open your picture.  Right click on open with paint.  Then, click on resize, reskew, and try 22 in both boxes.  Hope this helps.  I don't have a picture in front of me to walk you through it. 

 That's really cool.  I never thought of looking for arrowheads along the railroad.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Thanks Laur. I'll try that tomorrow. I was surprised when I found it, because I was looking for railroad artifacts.  ~Mike


----------



## cobaltbot

Not sure the literal translation but generally means: items as they are found (sitting, situation?)


----------



## GuntherHess

correct , it means on the site.


----------



## lexdigger

In archaeology, in situ refers to an artifact that has not been moved from its original place of deposition. In other words, it is stationary, meaning "Still". 
 It is a latin term that is used in Many contexts ranging from archeology, science and law. It is commonly thought to stand for In Situation which is sort of correct, but not exactly! I know, I'm a Geek!


----------



## Steve/sewell

Nice finds redbeard I only have a few arrowheads as I have given most away to my wifes Aunt who has a collection of over two thousand pieces.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Okay, I shrunk them as per Laur's instructions. Hope they work. Here's pic #1  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

And pic #2  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

Whoo Hoo!!! It worked Laur. Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger

You're welcome, Mike!


----------



## RedGinger

Good pics.  You can experiment and try some higher numbers for bigger pics.  Those are just the ones that normally work on my computer.


----------



## lexdigger

Went back to my friend Rob's farm for a weekend visit. We ended up spending the better part of Saturday digging in one of the many rocks shelters on the farm. He's been working on this one for quite a while and has is dug down Deep!!! 

 Here's Rob and Slim working away. 







 He has a large portion of the shelter dug down around four feet deep. Other areas are as far as eight feet deep! 






 He's using a backhoe to haul the sift dirt up and out of the shelter. Has a nice little road cut into it.






 Wasn't long before we were finding em! Don't know if you can see it, but there's a point in this screen full of dirt! 






 Nice little Motley!






 Sweet! 






 Benton.






 Snapped base.






 Sweet little Palmer! 






 Nice unifacial scraper.






 Some stuff laid out on the screen.






 Sweet little point! 






 A nice shot from inside the shelter. Rob is over six feet tall... he's around eight feet deep in this pic and not bottomed out yet! We're so anxious to see what all comes out of this site, but it will take years to complete this dig. 






 Hope you all enjoyed seeing some different kind of digging. It is hard work for little rewards, but our love of ancient artifacts keeps us going back for more.

 Happy Hunting Diggers!!!


----------



## Rockhounder55

Doesn't it just feel awesome to hold something in your hand that may not have been touched by humans in hundreds or thousands of years??  ~Mike


----------



## sandchip

Great pictures everybody!


----------



## CALDIGR2

EXCELLENT, Chris! I LIKE to see arrowhead diggers at work. It makes me want to return to our killa dig site, but we need a little more rain. CA is rain poor, not like KY.


----------



## lexdigger

Thanks guys. Yeah, nothing compares to the feeling of pulling an ancient artifact out of the ground! It is an intimate connection to our past and helps to put things in perspective a bit. We could sure use some rain around here to. Got a lot of fields to walk if they would just get a good ground pounder!!! Hope to make some decent finds this fall, or at least have fun trying!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Cool stuff Lex!  that cave is awesome to! When the bomb hits you know where to go [8D]
  You can have some of our rain.8 inches in one day!Its been raining for 3 days now.


----------



## lexdigger

We'll take it Rick... just bottle it up and send it this way!!! We are lucky here in Kentucky. The Majority of this state sits on top of natural cave systems. When the Big One drops, those in the Know will be safe and sound... underground! 
 When it's all dug out he plans on making a nice little camping spot out of the rock shelter. It will be a nice get away from the hustle and bustle of the big village!


----------



## redbeardrelics

Wow Lexdigger, That is a sweet spot, awesome points / tools, and some great photos!
 You guys and gals are really finding some nice early material under that shelter, and it appears you have plenty more to uncover.
  Finding Palmers and other early point types makes me wonder if you will hit a Paleo layer further down? Have you hit bottom, or any sterile layers down deep yet?
  I like that snapped base point too, do you think it is a Decataur type? It looks like you also found some bone items while digging, any thoughts on having the starta where they were found carbon dated?
 I would love to see a photo of the whole shelter assemblege when you all are finished.

 We finally got some heavy rains here in Maryland, about 6 inches at home here last week. Here is a photo of what I have been able to pick up from a local site after the rains, and my hunting buddies have had similar results from the same spot. The grey serrated point in the middle right of the frame is typical of the Palmer type points we can find here, but most of the material shown is late archaic and woodland era.


----------



## redbeardrelics

Closer up photo of some points


----------



## Lordbud

In all my years I've found exactly two Native American artifacts -- a scraper and a hollowed-out tube of rock like a banner stone, very plain in design.


----------



## CALDIGR2

Screen shots.


----------



## lexdigger

Nice screen shots Mike! 
 I would be Happy to find a tube banner... even if it was plain! Any idea what type of rock it's made of? Hardstone? Slate? 
 Hey Redbeard, we're hoping to hit a Paleo layer down deeper! He has not hit bottom yet, but feels that it is near. The point types coming out at 8 feet deep are early archaic... Palmer, Kirk, Cobbs, Big Sandy, Motley, Benton, drills, grooved axes, bone awls, etc. He has a NICE frame full of points put together plus a lot of broken and common stuff. I should have taken some pics of his finds while I was there. I did get a pic of one of the axes he dug... a nice greenstone full grooved! I'll post a pic of it later when I get the chance. I don't know if he will have anything carbon dated, but it's a thought.


----------



## lexdigger

Here it is! Has some ancient damage to the bit, but it's a nice one. Nice overall polish and I love the size... perfect for knocking heads!!!


----------



## downeastdigger

those are amazing, I'm really envious.  As much good luck as I've had digging/diving for bottles over the years, I've had no luck finding arrowheads, and there were plenty of Indians here in coastal Maine.  I'd be interested in trading some bottles for any arrowheads that you're not too attached to.  I dont know the value of Indian heads, i just want to give them to my kids.  PM me if interested -  thanks , nice job hunting them down


----------



## Dansalata

THAT IS REALLY NEAT, I WOULD TOTALLY HAVE A GREAT TIME IN THAT SPOT WTG......HAVENT FOUND TOO MANY NATIVE AMERICAN ARTEFACTS HERE BUT DO  HAVE A COUPLE... GREAT POSTS CHRIS...


----------



## lexdigger

Hit me up in a PM Bram... I tried yours and it's full! If we could get any RAIN down this way I'd be in arrowhead hunting heaven!!! Got some good spots that will be Prime when they see some rain. Wouldn't hurt none for bottle digging either! The ground is almost TOO hard to probe and when you do dig, it's SO dusty that you almost need a mask.  Come on FALL!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> Hit me up in a PM Bram... I tried yours and it's full! If we could get any RAIN down this way I'd be in arrowhead hunting heaven!!! Got some good spots that will be Prime when they see some rain. Wouldn't hurt none for bottle digging either! The ground is almost TOO hard to probe and when you do dig, it's SO dusty that you almost need a mask.  Come on FALL!!!


 
 Fall is here mang.35 sunday morning we dig![8D]


----------



## lexdigger

Here's a frame of finds from 2010. Didn't get to hunt much this year, but at least I did get to find a few. The three in the top center are my favorites. I found Two of these at Work and one at the pumpkin patch last fall!!! Nice when one of your hobbies finds it's way into your personal life!  Many more rocks out there to find and one of my resolutions for 2011 is to do More rock hunting and bottle digging!!!


----------



## GuntherHess

is that a bone awl on the right?


----------



## cyberdigger

...you mean the letter opener? []


----------



## GuntherHess

paleolithic letter opener...

 ...uh oh only 43 more posts till my account runs out.[]


----------



## lexdigger

It's not a complete awl, the tip end is gone. Still kept it though cause it was a neat dig!


----------



## lexdigger

Got out yesterday for one last arrowhead hunt of the year. Took my wife and a friend of ours out to an old washed down tobacco field. After just minutes of being in the field I made the first find of the day.

 A nice little pink arrowhead. 






 My wife spotted this one... a banded pink blade. 





 After a while I cornered another one... a nice little notched point. 





 Also found this big broken point.





 That was all the in situs I got, but it ended up being a good day. Found several more keepers and some broken stuff as well. 





 I was just happy to get out for one last hunt. The weather was Perfect and it was a great way to get amped up for a night out on the town with my sexy lil wife!!! 

 Happy Hunting!


----------



## stephengray

didn't get out much this year, new job   here is one i found in wyoming


----------



## stephengray

this one in montana


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

here is a porton of my collection of eastern north carolina arrowheads.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## lexdigger

Like the pottery shards! Were the pipes found on a native site, or by bottle digging? Looks like ya'll got lots of rocks over that way to!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

both bottle digging and native sites.




> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> Like the pottery shards! Were the pipes found on a native site, or by bottle digging? Looks like ya'll got lots of rocks over that way to!


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> /


 
 Nice little Hardaway![]


----------

